# Geräte IO ?



## reap0r (26. Dezember 2001)

Kann mir wer hier(http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9169) bitte helfen? Win95 macht Probs, meldet Probleme mit einem Geräte IO, sodass ich nicht ins Win komme und es auch nicht mehr auf Win98 updaten kann...


----------



## reap0r (30. Dezember 2001)

So, ich habe ein neues, dringendes Problem: 
Ich kann zwar jetzt Win installieren (Win95 abgesicherter Modus, vorher die Win98UpdateCD auf Festplatte kopieren, und die mit Setup /ie /is /im das Setup von W98SEupdate starten). Nur nach der Installation von Win98 habe ich auf C:\ einen Ordner Progra~1 in dem die Dateien drin stehen, die eigtl in programme gehören. So befindet sich zum Beispiel in dem Progra~1 Ordner ein Ordner Intern~1 wo der InternetExplorer drin ist. Wenn ich den IE aber aus Start->Programme->Microsoft InternetExplorer starten will, bekomm ich bloß die Meldung, dass die iexplore.exe nicht in c:\progra~2 (???) gefunden werden kann. Ich mein, klar, natürlich kann ich auch die Sachen von Hand in Programme verschieben und ihm sagen dass die Dateien dort liegen, aber das kanns doch nicht sein.


----------

